
Robert Frank Is Dead - koevet
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/10/arts/robert-frank-dead-americans-photography.htm
======
sarcasmatwork
Link does not work, here's one that does:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/10/arts/robert-frank-dead-
am...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/10/arts/robert-frank-dead-americans-
photography.html)

